# Should I seal chickens nest boxes ?



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

Just a quickie I imagine....

Bought a Cocoon run and hut (Yeah probably not the best move but nevermind, we've got it now)









Anyway, due to its flatpack design there's a gap around the edges and across the middle of the nesting box.
Should I seal this with silicone before the chickens go in ??

Surely it'd be advisable to to

a) stop insects and mites living in the cracks
b) seal the box better so its warmer and drier
c) makes its easier to clean and disinfect

Also read the coop and nest box should be coated with creosote inside and out which gives a years worth of red mite protection ??


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

Short answer: Yes.

Do anything you can to stop the dreaded mites. 

These sheds are ok, I have 2 without nestboxes. I fitted proper perches as they have a handy ledge which makes screwing them in much easier, the ones supplied are generally rubbish. They aren't the best made in the world but they've lasted fairly well with hard use. 

Another (possibly slightly odd) addition that is beneficial is vent holes, drill some holes on 2 sides of the house to allow air flow, stops the air going stale when/if you shut them in at night.


----------



## lizzifrogs (Mar 14, 2011)

Good advice but i thought you could not buy proper creasote anymore because of something in it. It can be over powering especially with such a delicate respiratory system that birds have. Historically i have sprayed when i have fully cleaned on a weekly basis with 'red mite concentrate' it is tea tree and eucalypt, i did not think it would work until i tried it on a cock with a really bad infestation and it killed the mites as soon as they were in contact with the fluid!


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

You can get proper creosote but it comes in larger containers to discourage "normal" people buying it rather than farmers etc. 
If you air the shed for a few days/week it is fine, depending on the weather. We use it on all our sheds and have had no problems with it. 

The best thing for red mites is diatom, it can be used on the birds, in the sheds, in the feed as a wormer and on other pets too. Completely chemical free and easy to apply.


edited to add: according to most people the mites seen on the bird are NOT red mite, these are northern mites. Red mites are seen on perches and in cracks in the sheds, they are greyish in colour when they haven't fed and red when they have. Northern mites are always grey.


----------



## lizzifrogs (Mar 14, 2011)

*Useful to know*

It is useful to know that you can still get creasote  I remember painting our chicken housing with it with my grandad-mainly the smell!

I have had no sucess with diatom but i suppose it is what suits. I use pancur and ivomec wormers as they are clinically proven and the combination alternated reduces anthelminitic resistance of worms. Ivomec also treats for mites.

The 'red mite' stuff is chemical free too that is why it is my personal preferance. Red and black mite appear to be killed instantly when in contact (i believe they are very similar organisms). Both species living the housing and feed on the birds (generally at night). in addition when a bird has a bad infestation you can make it up in a hand sprayer to treat the house and make it up in a bucket to literally dunk your chickens in! They come out spotless


----------

